# Cat C3 to 254 Jinma engine swap



## chris toome (Dec 2, 2019)

Hey everyone I have a 254 Jinma that was my fathers . To say the least I'm not impressed with the engine. I have a C3 cat out of s Tennant however that has graciously volunteered for a transfer of residence. I was wondering if anyone knew the bell housing patter on the Jinma tractors . Or if there is a generic industrial bell housing that might be close. 
worse comes to worse I'll just machine out a adapter plate but any thoughts or idea ,or information would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

You must think very highly of the Jimna transmission and driveline to even consider swapping in an engine something like 3x the original's power


----------



## chris toome (Dec 2, 2019)

Groo said:


> You must think very highly of the Jimna transmission and driveline to even consider swapping in an engine something like 3x the original's power


no I have no reguard for it at all . However my father passed in 2009 and he bought this thing in boxs from rural king and assembled it himself . So I would like to keep it. 
That and I gave the engine and small parts . so no real investment and the engine in this tractor is junk . 
Originally the Jinma engine hD a knock from day 1 ,after a couple close inspections found it was the cylinders actually walking in the block . Rural King and three rebuild kits later ,we found a complete set of liners for it . Quality control being what it is , 80 hours later .the tractor is sitting again . since 2007 the tractor has maybe 300 hours on it. I'm not spending another cent on anything Jinma. so I'll give it a shot


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I guess my point is; I'd find something that comes in a little closer to the OEM's peak torque numbers when doing an engine swap.


----------



## chris toome (Dec 2, 2019)

Good advice ,and under normal circumstances sure . However its just not what I'm doing . it kind of like I've got a much loved family pinto and I'm dropping a big block chevy into it . Even though I know how horrible the frames are. Is it practical "not really" is it advisable "debatable " Is it what is going to happen " if I can get a print or measurements on the bell housing ,why not .. I guess what I'm saying I'll advised as it may be : I'm going to give it a try. Just thought someone might have some information.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Someone here dropped a kubota 1.5l into one. Do a search. I'm on my phone, or I'd link to the thread.


----------



## chris toome (Dec 2, 2019)

Yeah I saw that last night posted on it .


----------



## ceoairs (Jun 8, 2021)

chris toome said:


> Yeah I saw that last night posted on it .


link?


----------

